# has anyone else had second thoughts



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

Years ago I put down a "heart" dog,while on a walk with my dad the dog saw a cat and bolted,it ran into a car.It survived but one leg was not really good.It was slowly coming around after 6 months

It was in pain,I had paid for surgery before just could not stand it to suffer.Possibly it could of had more surgery but I put it down at 5 years old..I sometimes think maybe should have done more but did not want it to suffer,do have some regrets sometimes.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I think it's only natural to have second thoughts or second guess yourself anytime we make the decision to let a beloved pet go. Even if we know it's the only option and _know_ it's the right decision, the "what ifs" and "coulda, woulda, shouldas" are inevitable.
The biggest regret I have, personally, was with my Alomar. I don't regret letting him go - it was the only decision to be made. But he was under anesthetic when the decision was made and I felt that it would be better for him if they just didn't wake him up. To this day, I regret not saying a proper goodbye.
I think all we can do is learn from it.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

yes your right we can only learn from it...thanks


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

We probably wouldn't be "normal" if we didn't second guess ourselves about such an important decision.

I always wonder if I did the right thing with Gus. He was a stray my DD picked up and he was so so sick at the time. We nursed him back to health and a year later he fell in a hole and shattered his back leg. We went ahead and had the $3000.00 surgery and when he was under they found that he had a rare blood disorder. He made it for another 6 months and then we finally had to make that awful decision and had him put down. 

I almost wish they would have found out about the blood problem before we made him go thru the surgery and the rehab to help him walk again. So much pain for only 6 more months.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

My vet gave me impression of a better outcome,but it fell short of expectations,we can only learn by experiences.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Over the past couple years I've put 3 down. They were 14, 15 and 16 years old all with congestive heart failure. 

One suddenly got so bad he could barely breath. Having asthma myself I knew absolutely how much pain he was in. No second thoughts - he was suffering so terribly and bloating so bad he was becoming unrecognizable. 

The middle one (actually the oldest) is the one I second guess. This one was "mine" where the other two where hubby's. Vet told me she could drain the fluid but that I'd be back in a week or less and have to have it done again. He wasn't having as much trouble breathing as the first one but it was coming. What made my decision? Not wanting him to wind up as bad off as his brother before I let him go.

Third one - we knew her time wasn't long away. One day she had a seizure. She'd never seizured before. Afterwards she didn't know where she was, she was walking into things, trying to get behind the stereo and she couldn't even hardly stand up on her own. I waited a bit, thinking she would come out of it and just babied her for a few hours - but it didn't get any better.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

you should not ever do that to yourself.. making the decision is hard enough,,,, you gave him another 4.5 years after the accident
You are a great dog owner and I can tell you really loved the dog because you did what was best for him and not what was best for you....I am sorry you had to lose him.....


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersMomI think it's only natural to have second thoughts or second guess yourself anytime we make the decision to let a beloved pet go. Even if we know it's the only option and _know_ it's the right decision, the "what ifs" and "coulda, woulda, shouldas" are inevitable.


Absolutely.

Mine had terminal cancer, but I still find myself asking "what could I have done?"

You are the proxy. You do what is best for your pet. It's only human to wonder and hope against all odd.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I second guess myself all the time about letting Annika go...
I find myself questioning if I did everything I could before letting her go, ridiculous I know but as someone said it is human nature to second guess ourselves when there is no turning back the clock.
Anyone here that remembers Annika's story knows where I am coming from...


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

I agree that those regrets are all natural. Even years and years later you remember them. My first GSD and absolutely my most beloved, was 15 yrs old when we made the decision due to her terrible arthritis. Now with all the meds and things she could have been helped to at least have a more comfy last 2 years. Maybe what we are regretting is not the decision to let them go but the fact of them leaving us. I miss her to this day and it has been more then 20 years!


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you for your insights,seems I'm normal


----------

